# Want to ride Mt. Evans



## f3rg

I have friends in Estes Park, and I'm looking to visit them this summer, and want to climb Mt. Evans while I'm there. I'm aware this is a bad idea, but I don't really give a crap about that part; I love to suffer on climbs.

Anyway, I'm just trying to figure out how to get the ride put together; i.e. best time of summer, where to park at the bottom, etc. Basically, any information that will get me to the bottom, ready to begin my climb.

It'd have to be between end of May and the middle of August. So far as I can find, the road is open to cyclist year-round, correct?

*Edit:* So far, I've found this page, which tells me to start at the middle school. So, is the following route the one generally taken by cyclists?

Clear Creek High School to CO-5 S/Mt Evans Rd - Google Maps


----------



## teded

Many start their ride up Mount Evans from Idaho Springs. Plenty of places to park right off I 70.


----------



## Mailmover

Contact http://www.facebook.com/CircaRigel for more information about the ride and its dangers. She belongs to a club "Hypoxia" and they could help you find more rides in the area.


----------



## Tlaloc

f3rg said:


> ...I'm aware this is a bad idea...


Huh? Says who?

The usual advice:

Leave as early as you can. Carry lots of water/ERG and get more at the store at the entrance to the park. Bring some energy gels. Bring warm clothes including a shell/rain jacket. Bring a camera. You could start where highway 5 (Mount Evans Road) leaves Highway 103 but what fun would that be?

It's a really great ride.


----------



## indianhillsted

You can also start in Bergan Park. Longer approach but not as steep as Idaho Springs. Grab lunch (and warm up) at the lodge at Echo Lake. 

The first time I did it I started and ended at the start of Hwy 5...makes for a much shorter day. Starting higher up keeps you from having to dress for the heat.

Be prepared to have alternative plans. Putting something like that on the calendar is tough. I've been up there in July with my teeth chattering and ice forming in puddles on the road. The decent is a blast but can be BRUTAL cold.

If there's any rain the the forecast, do something else.

Ted


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

f3rg said:


> I have friends in Estes Park, and I'm looking to visit them this summer, and want to climb Mt. Evans while I'm there. I'm aware this is a bad idea, but I don't really give a crap about that part; I love to suffer on climbs.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just trying to figure out how to get the ride put together; i.e. best time of summer, where to park at the bottom, etc. Basically, any information that will get me to the bottom, ready to begin my climb.
> 
> It'd have to be between end of May and the middle of August. So far as I can find, the road is open to cyclist year-round, correct?
> 
> *Edit:* So far, I've found this page, which tells me to start at the middle school. So, is the following route the one generally taken by cyclists?
> 
> Clear Creek High School to CO-5 S/Mt Evans Rd - Google Maps


Yeah that'd work. Basically only one way up and back down. It's a LONG climb and descent. Start early. Weather generally turns to crap by afternoon. Bring layers. The descent is COLD and LONG. Check the forecast before you go. Could be snowing or hailing up there any time of the year. You'll need money to get past Echo Lake also. Forget how much.

Another route would be starting in Evergreen--you climb Squaw Pass and then Evans.


----------



## Bulldozer

The official race every year starts at the school. There are plenty of places to park in Idaho Springs as well. I'd recommend supporting some of the local businesses before/after your ride. As mentioned, the descent can be cold. You have the chance to refuel at Echo Lake if the store is open. The fee past Echo Lake is $3.


----------



## MerlinAma

We rode from Idaho Springs to top of Mt Evans and then on to Golden a couple of years ago. One day of an organized tour.
Had great weather in early August. 
It took me 3 hours 45 min from Idaho Springs to the summit. That was the fun part.
The ride down was brutal. The freeze cracks that slow you down at 7 mph will beat you to death at speed. In fact I started worrying about my fork holding up.
My hunch is the road has not been improved, but I don't know that.
Yes, I would do it again!


----------



## Pablo

You probably know this already, but you should ride Rocky Mountain National Park too, if you're in Estes Park.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> The official race every year starts at the school. There are plenty of places to park in Idaho Springs as well. I'd recommend supporting some of the local businesses before/after your ride. As mentioned, the descent can be cold. You have the chance to refuel at Echo Lake if the store is open. The fee past Echo Lake is $3.


Beau Jos Pizza or the Tommyknocker brewery!


----------



## Bulldozer

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Beau Jos Pizza or the Tommyknocker brewery!


I think Beau Joe's serves Tommyknocker


----------



## stewartj76

FYI, your map is wrong. That's the high school, not the middle school. The middle school is here: 

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.739815,-105.520753&spn=0.006014,0.010396

Then you ride up CO-103. Don't forget, Mt. Evans is THE toughest ride in Colorado, on par with Alp D'uez, but three times longer.


----------



## Tlaloc

stewartj76 said:


> ...Mt. Evans is THE toughest ride in Colorado, on par with Alp D'uez, but three times longer.


Now that Pikes Peak is paved, Mount Evans is probably number two:

Pikes Peak Hill Climb | Team Evergreen Bicycle Club

There's also a shorter ride:

Pikes Peak Cycling Hillclimb

Also I think you mean three times as long.


----------



## ispoke

*Group ride 7/29*

There's a Mt. Evans group ride on 7/29. I'm hoping to make an attempt, although opportunities to acclimate for me will be few and far between. But I have ginseng and know the symptoms of altitude sickness...

2012 Creekside Calendar


----------



## f3rg

Tlaloc said:


> Huh? Says who?


Says me, since I'm from Missouri, and I'm not very high above sea level. I imagine it'll be brutal on my lungs, even w/o factoring in the cold.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for the advice. I'll take it all into consideration and see if I can get out there this summer.


----------



## farva

FYI - after riding it last year -

paying at the park entrance is not required if you don't stop - (i.e. pull over for a picnic, go on a hike)
No one is going to call you on it if you stop to take a piss, hang around at the summit for 10 min, etc.
Yes the road at the top is a little hammered but you can ride around the wheel wrecking holes.
The bottom section is a slog but the upper section has a classic Euro climb feel (lots of switchbacks above treeline). Good stuff. Enjoy


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

f3rg said:


> Says me, since I'm from Missouri, and I'm not very high above sea level. I imagine it'll be brutal on my lungs, even w/o factoring in the cold.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to everyone for the advice. I'll take it all into consideration and see if I can get out there this summer.


I live out here and when I raced it it got brutal above treeline. Just no oxygen out there. It almost makes you feel a bit high.


----------



## nOOky

I will be doing this ride also. The only bike I'm taking is a full suspension mountain bike as I can only carry one bike on our trip, but the effect should be the same as a road bike i.e. fun and hard.


----------



## Tlaloc

nOOky said:


> ...the effect should be the same as a road bike i.e. fun and hard.


Yes, it will be hard - much harder than doing it on a road bike. What determines one's ability to climb is his power to weight ratio. Your full suspension mountain bike is much heavier than a road bike. Your tires have more rolling resistance as well. What does your mountain bike weigh?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

farva said:


> This ride is 100% paved & not that steep. Doing it on a mtb will make it significantly harder. The challenge is the long grind & altitude. Pony up $50 and rent a carbon road bike in Denver if u can't bring your own


Or HTFU and do it on a one speed cruiser. All or nothing!


----------



## farva

This ride is 100% paved & not that steep. Doing it on a mtb will make it significantly harder. The challenge is the long grind & altitude. Pony up $50 and rent a carbon road bike in Denver if u can't bring your own


----------



## Bulldozer

There are natural surface trails that go close to the top but since it's a Wilderness area, no bikes. You're stuck on the road.


----------



## Tucker44

What are the grades on the road like? (Average and max)?


----------



## farva

total elev gain 6,590'. Top 14,130'
length 27.8 mi
avg grade 4.5%, max 10%
rating 3.88 hors


----------



## MerlinAma

Tucker44 said:


> What are the grades on the road like? (Average and max)?


Mount Evans - Bicycling the Mount Evans Scenic Byway


----------



## Tlaloc

The climb is listed here:

http://www.rmccrides.com/ClimbDB/climb_frame.html

According to this source:

Ascent of 6610 vertical feet.
4.5% grade.

I didn't see any 10% grade.

http://www.mountevans.com/MountEvansCom/Mount-Evans-Things-Bicycling.HTML lists the steepest section as 6.3%. This seems right to me.


----------



## farva

farva said:


> avg grade 4.5%, max 10%


Those #'s are straight out of the guide book (complete guide to climbing by bike)
I do recall a short steep pitch that could have been 10% following a flat section around 12k ish


----------



## Andy Pancroft

We (team ride, approximately 10-12 riders) are leaving the Flagship REI in Denver at 8:00am June 16 and riding up and back down, if you are going to be around!!???


----------

